# Fishing the Mattaponi



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

put in at Walkerton and cruised bout 20 min,s heading to me favorite catfish and , and whatta ya know there was some waiting fer us <  2 dozn jumbo minnows went like lightning , filled a cooler with 20 cats #,s ranging from 5 to 20 # and t5hrowed back 3 over 25 # , windy as heck , fish didnt mind  rockfish aint up in there yet


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

*Fished Mattaponi too!*

Son and I fished the Mattaponi yesterday to.We put in at Aylet .You did a lot better than us. Fished with artifcial baits not even a strike.
Son had egg on his face .He'd been tellin me about all the bass he'd been catching.
I didn't care river was beautiful saw several deerand nice scenery and enjoyed the day and being with son.
Got windy around 10 we left around noon. First time on the Mattaponi .Hope to go again.
Do you catch any stripers down at Walkerton.
How far up do they go?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*iVE*

caught them around the Walkerton landing , imagine they prolly go all the way up to the 360 bridge , herring and shad go there soo , I never had to much luck in the creek part , but where it opens up around walkerton to west point the action is usually good fer me


----------

